# 90 gal Folius Viv



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

For the past several months (maybe a year) I have been waiting (I wouldn't say paitently  ) for Folius to complete their new terrarium design and be able to get me a couple units to use.

This very first build is a 90 gal (24 x 24 x 36) and actually will be going to a client. The design of the terrarium itself is simple and elegant. I also have a smaller ~30 gal and my big display 215 gal to build still.

Here are a few photos of the process. This viv will look really nice in about 3 to 5 mos when things have settled and started to fill in. For those interested in good quality terrariums with the ability to customize, contact Folius (Folius)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!!

You certainly have a talent for building vivs!


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

gary1218 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> You certainly have a talent for building vivs!


Agreed.....really good composition in the layout of the plants and the wood. Not everyone has a good eye for how to do it right.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Really nice looking! What is the name of that material you are using for a false bottom?


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks amazing! Where did you get those large bright redish bromeliads? They look amazing.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Celtic Aaron said:


> Really nice looking! What is the name of that material you are using for a false bottom?


Filter foam


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Celtic Aaron said:


> Really nice looking! What is the name of that material you are using for a false bottom?


It's called Matala and it's by far the best thing I've ever used. You can find it here...

Matala - Folius Enterprises LLC



alogan said:


> Looks amazing! Where did you get those large bright redish bromeliads? They look amazing.


Tropiflora - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world!


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Orient those bromeliads vertically and it would be very pleasing to look at. 

Sorry, huge pet peeve of mine...


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Nice job Antone. The plant selection is just ridiculous man ! 

Anytime that customer of your trims their tank I'll take it. lol.

Regards


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

TheCoon said:


> Orient those bromeliads vertically and it would be very pleasing to look at.
> 
> Sorry, huge pet peeve of mine...


They will orient themselves as they acclimate. Also, several species of bromeliads are (positively) geotropic in nature.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks great, well done!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous viv! I love the red of these broms!


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Ok Antone I couldn't hold back so I'll just say my personal opinion. 

The tank does look great and so do the Broms but I think there is a few too many there and they are taking all the focus which in my opinion should be on some of the other absolute gems you have in there. It's still a beautiful looking piece.

Can we get a plant list please ? 

Regards


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

morphman said:


> Ok Antone I couldn't hold back so I'll just say my personal opinion.
> 
> The tank does look great and so do the Broms but I think there is a few too many there and they are taking all the focus which in my opinion should be on some of the other absolute gems you have in there. It's still a beautiful looking piece.
> 
> ...


1. The bromeliads were used in this quantity be the viv is intended for obligates. More deposition sites the better.

2. The tank is a few days old. As the plants mature, the focus on the bromeliads will shift and the plants will fill in the empty spaces where the eyes currently don't focus. 

3. Plant List: A bunch of sweet stuff. Lol ;-)


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> 3. Plant List: A bunch of sweet stuff. Lol ;-)



No Fair !!! lol !

On second thought it may be better that you don't tell me.

Cheers


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Can you tell me the names of the different broms?
Thanks


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

morphman said:


> Ok Antone I couldn't hold back so I'll just say my personal opinion.
> 
> The tank does look great and so do the Broms but I think there is a few too many there and they are taking all the focus which in my opinion should be on some of the other absolute gems you have in there. It's still a beautiful looking piece.
> 
> ...


I disagree. The size of this viv lets you to put into it a lot of broms, which are useful for frogs as obligates, as Antone said above. The composition looks to me balanced, with large red broms as a focal point and small broms at both ends. Over time a green wall of ficus, moss and other plants will highlight the red color of the neos.
This is my opinion.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, Plant List as best I can remember...

*Bromeliads*
Neoregelia 'Happy Times'
Neo. 'Lost Love'
Neo. 'Night Spot'
Neo. Fireball
* 
Other Plants*
Begonia raja
Pearcea abunda
Philodendron wende imbe
Peperomia trinervis
Ficus villosa
Begonia pmhioxus
Episcia sphalera
Ficus sarmentosa
Live Moss
Peperomia sp. "Mini Watermelon"
Episcia Hybrid
Marcgravia rectiflora
Microgramma piloselloides
Ficus pumila var quercifolia
Microgramma heterophylla
Masdevallia tuerckheimii


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Great viv Antone, and nice construction by folius it looks like.


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2015)

Very nice tank! Where did you get the wood from?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

It looks great! Any idea of what they are going to charge for these?


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> More deposition sites the better.


Wow, how big of a clutch do you expect them to raise?


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Did you mention what kind of lighting is being used?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Bob said:


> Very nice tank! Where did you get the wood from?


Thank you! The wood is from work. I work at Tropiflora. We get various types of wood here. This stuff I believe is from Malaysia but we don't know exactly what kind it is. I've used it in other vivs and it has done great. No problems.



austin said:


> It looks great! Any idea of what they are going to charge for these?


Thanks! The Folius viv's are nice aren't they? What I can tell you is that the vivs are priced very fair for what you get. For a better, more specific answer, you may want to contact Folius directly (Folius).



TheCoon said:


> Wow, how big of a clutch do you expect them to raise?


It isn't necessarily about how big the clutch is but more so about giving the female plenty of places to chose where she'd like to put her tadpoles.



ChrisAZ said:


> Did you mention what kind of lighting is being used?


The lighting (for now) is just a 36" Exo light with 4 twisty compact fluorescent bulbs. I think the owner of the viv may switch it out to Jungle Dawns or something along the LED lines.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is an immaculate setup for obligates. I love everything about it; plant selection and placement is top notch! Maybe I missed it, but did you decide what's going in here yet?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

cschub13 said:


> This is an immaculate setup for obligates. I love everything about it; plant selection and placement is top notch! Maybe I missed it, but did you decide what's going in here yet?


This viv is for a client. I think he has El Dorado pumilio ready for it after it acclimates.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> This viv is for a client. I think he has El Dorado pumilio ready for it after it acclimates.


Money well spent, I'm truly jealous. Love me some El Dorado's too!


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2015)

They look like nice solid pieces. How much do they run for what sizes? Always good to know where to get good wood.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

We don't really sell them online. You'd have to visit. The prices range from $1 up to $1000 or more.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> We don't really sell them online. You'd have to visit. The prices range from $1 up to $1000 or more.



A $1,000?! For wood? Please feel free to post a pic of a piece of wood worth that! I bet it looks so sick!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Bob said:


> Always good to know where to get good wood.


Umm... Your local strip club? ;-)


Sorry...


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

tonysly said:


> Umm... Your local strip club? ;-)
> 
> 
> Sorry...


Hahahahahaha! I needed that laugh. 


Back to the viv, though, I am thoroughly impressed. I'm damn jealous of your employment too, I'm sure you had no problem procuring plants . I hate to ask the price of the Folius vivs and you by no means have to tell me, but is there a way to know ballpark info on them? I couldn't find it on Folius.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

jarteta97 said:


> Hahahahahaha! I needed that laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot dev at folius a message. I asked him for a estimate and he was happy to give me one. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

